# Show Your Whaler!



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

There's a show your boat thread, so I thought I would start this. Lets see y'alls Unsinkable Legends!! 

Tight Lines:smile:


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish-n-Chips (Sep 28, 2011)

*My two whalers*

Wife thinks I'm trying to form a navy... First picture is my 1999 Dauntless 140 with 2008 Mercury 60 EFI 4-Stroke. Second picture is her big sister, a 2003 Dauntless 180 with 2004 Mercury 150 Optimax (right pic). I think the next boat to add will be either a classic Montauk, or larger Outrage.


----------



## phi471 (Feb 14, 2006)

Here's a picture of my old '74... Currently looking for a pre 95 22 outrage...


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

Here is a link to our 25 Guardian we are redoing

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=355804&highlight=whaler


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

My 1974 model, 15' with a 60hp Johnson. Had a wood side console when I got it and converted over to a center console with a swing back cooler/seat. It had a 1974, 55 hp Johnson on it when I bought it and I added the 60 hp Johnson later. Sold it approx 2 years ago, and one of the biggest mistakes I ever made, super nice boat.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Hmph - she sure was beautiful.



baytownboy said:


> Sold it approx 2 years ago, and one of the biggest mistakes I ever made, super nice boat.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Copy/Drag/Save the file to your desktop and try again.



Fish-n-Chips said:


>


----------



## 2Beez (Jun 9, 2010)

2002 Outrage 26 in Cocodrie, LA!!


----------



## Skuff Daddy (Aug 22, 2009)

ahh cocodrie spent 4 months there on whiskey trinty and timbalier islands cleaning oil
had a buddy of mine send his boat down. Got to fish every day some of the best action i've ever seen. limits of snaps and lemons in less than an hour........
dang I need to get back there!!!!!!!!


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

this is a picture of my old 17' Whaler with a 115 Yamaha. That was the first boat I ever owned and it did everything I wanted except carry enough friends to fish with.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

my 27 when we were stripping 3 coats of bottom paint off


----------



## Derek (Sep 1, 2010)

*boom.!*

Here's my mighty mini 1968 montauk .....currently being updated again by adrians fiberglass


----------



## SSP (Jul 7, 2004)




----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Great looking boats! But dose my McKee craft count? It's kinda a whaler lol
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

Sure, you can post it!

Tight Lines


----------



## Greenwing7 (Oct 10, 2011)

1987 super sport that was gutted and changed over to center console, still needs a few things


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice boats! One thing I like is the older models, even on the small ones, you can rig with two engines. I wish they still had that back end design on 17-22' lengths.

I think McKee went under during the recession....bummer. I had a 17' that was on Galveston when Ike came in. It was 1 block from beach at Pirates beach area, on trailer, with seat belt trailer strap..........Guy contacted me three months later. It had ended up in his yard, still on the trailer. It had about 50 different colors of house paint on the rub rail and a broken trailer light. Started right up and fuel with Startron tested with no water in system.....amazing, there was an 11' surge there plus giant waves on top.

Todd


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Sexy!



Greenwing7 said:


> 1987 super sport that was gutted and changed over to center console, still needs a few things


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I think it's definitely the simplicity that I find most attractive!


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

*1974 Whaler 10' 6" with 2002 25HP Nissan*

Here she is boys..


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Bet that thing FLYS!



Little-bit said:


> Here she is boys..


----------



## Derek (Sep 1, 2010)

X2


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

that robbie guy said:


> bet that thing flys!


32mph


----------



## SSP (Jul 7, 2004)

*Low Pro*









buddy of mines 73 lowpro


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## Flushdeck (Sep 27, 2011)

parts henry said:


>


Man henry....your fat arse lost alot of weight....you may be able to stop driving that dumptruck and get a regular pickup now....long as its a one ton.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Flushdeck said:


> Man henry....your fat arse lost alot of weight....you may be able to stop driving that dumptruck and get a regular pickup now....long as its a one ton.


 LMAO!!:rotfl:


----------



## Capt. Blood (Apr 1, 2010)

*17 ft Montauk*

I bought this boat from a guy that had rigged it for snapper fishing in port mansfield. It's my mini offshore rig. With the 90 four stroke, i get almost 5 miles to the gallon!!!


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

25 Outrage after a metric ton of work was put into her:


----------



## sfef84 (Sep 17, 2009)

1989 USMC Raider. Twin 70hp Johnsons, 65 gal internal tank, .25in stainless steel cutwater. 40mph Top. Cruise 30 at 2-3 mpg


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*sweet*



SSP said:


> View attachment 454557
> 
> 
> buddy of mines 73 lowpro


Thats a fine looking redo !!

Freddy


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

txfishon said:


> Thats a fine looking redo !!
> 
> Freddy


X2


----------



## Fish-n-Chips (Sep 28, 2011)

Noticed the pics didn't come out in my original post, here's try 2. 
First is my 1999 Dauntless 14 and second is my 2003 Dauntless 18.


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

Just curious, What is that 14 powered with and what speeds are you getting? That looks pretty sweet!


----------



## Fish-n-Chips (Sep 28, 2011)

Its powered by a 2008 Mercury 60 four stroke. Only drafts about 9 inches stationary loaded with a full 25 gal internal tank, and will run about 33 MPH wide open with the 4 blade stainless prop. Motor is great and at a nice cruise of 25 MPH, gets about 4.5 mpg. Handles chop like a pro as well. Its a great boat, wife and I like it so much we bought the larger one for more space for people and to handle the "rougher" conditions we seem to be having more often now. Whaler only made the 14 model for 2 years, 1999 and 2000, and due to being so close in price to the 16, not many were sold.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

This is my 2nd Boston Whaler, a 15' model, 1980. I bought this boat last week end from Joe Orlando at Orland's Fiberglass in Kemah off FM 518. It belonged to a customer who did not finish it out. It was completely stripped on the inside and holes filled and floor redone. Joe did not do the work. It has no motor at the present, but looking for a good 60, 70hp to go on her. A new fiberglass center console came with the boat and it is already mounted as per Joe's instructions. I have added the side drive on rails and just installed the pole light brackets today. Waiting on the pole lights to come in from Ebay. Joe is a very nice guy that will treat you well on any fiberglass work. He has some very nice Whalers in his shop he is now working on now.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I want that hull baytown! 


-mac-


----------



## Fish-n-Chips (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice hull, what did you get it for? Are you going to restore it or customize it?


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Fish-n-Chips said:


> Nice hull, what did you get it for? Are you going to restore it or customize it?


This is my 2nd Boston Whaler, a 15' model, 1980. I bought this boat last week end from Joe Orlando at Orland's Fiberglass in Kemah off FM 518. It belonged to a customer who did not finish it out. It was completely stripped on the inside and holes filled and floor redone. Joe did not do the work. It has no motor at the present, but looking for a good 50, 60, 70hp motor to go on her. A new fiberglass center console came with the boat and I have already mounted as per Joe's instructions. I have added the side drive on rails and just installed the pole light brackets today. Waiting on the pole lights to come in from Ebay. I will install a flip flop seat later, but for now a cooler will do. Just got the tear drop lights for the console, and the white anchor light for the top of the motor. I will also install the side shifter and the SS Boston Whaler steering wheel. Bilge pump and light switches. Add the TX numbers and new sticker and it will be ready for trial and error. Then I will add a bow fold out hand operated troll motor with the BIG FOOT off/on switch mounted on the deck. Cooler in front of the console also with a padded seat. Add a few more goodie GPS/fish finder and hopefully I'm in business again. A windshield and rail later.
Lots of work, but it does give me something to do in my spare time and KEEP ME OUT of TROUBLE, LOL


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I want that hull baytown!
> 
> -mac-


Looked long and hard for that hull, I do believe that I will keep it now, but thanx for the offer. Still need my motor, good strong 50, 60, or 70 or now thinking about a 90 hp.


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

Check out the newer Yamaha 70 four stroke. Super sweet and light.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

On my Whaler, I decided to go with a single seat behind the console 
with ped like the one below. Will use a cooler beside me, 
and one in front of the console like other pic below.


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

That's gonna be sweet Baytownboy! Looking at your motor, is there a sealant that helps with mounting it to the boat? Mine has that and I want to know how to get my motor off of it to raise it one hole.

Tight Lines


----------



## Fish-n-Chips (Sep 28, 2011)

Mini-x, there shouldn't be any "sealant" between the motor and the transom but sometimes when people mount a motor they go a bit overboard. The only thing you need to seal is just the bolt holes, and that is done with either 3M 4200 or LifeCaulk, with the latter working a bit better. If you unbolted the motor I bet you could move it without much difficulty.

Baytown, I like the ideas you're planning on doing with your hull, especially the single seat idea. I can see how that could free up a lot of floor space on a small hull. I know on my 14 the RPS takes up quite a bit of room and not much floor space to maneuver around in back. Though it does provide a lot of storage on a boat that doesn't have any. Looking forward to more pics when you're farther along. Have you bought a motor yet?


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Just installed a 50 Pro Yamaha, and just got a 45 lb hand operated bow mounted troll motor. Will install the foot off/on switch on floor. Still have to install the tear drop red/green vav. light on the console and the GPS. So got lots to do yet. On the trailer underneath I am going to install the carpeted 2" X 4" close to the center to make the cradle for driving on easy. I did this on my last Whaler and it makes it do smooth to get on. I will show some pics when finished.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Pics of my boat with the motor on it.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Whalers are always so **** sexy!


----------



## marln444 (Apr 6, 2010)

1977 17' montauk front deck special
1976 19' lo pro at sunday beach


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

My 1977 Outrage 21. Rails are off it now.


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

Marln444, where is that first boat located. I may drive by that every time I go out of the canal. It looks really familiar.

Tight Lines


----------



## Bledsinger (Oct 7, 2006)

*72 21' Outrage*


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Sakonnet









Conquest 23


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

I can dream right?...


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

^^^ Of course!!


----------



## TexasFlatsFisher (May 7, 2010)

That thing is sweet!!!! wish i could afford that.


----------



## collegefundpw (May 23, 2004)

*2007 Montauk 150 60 hp 4 stroke*

No pictures yet WOT she gets around 5 mpg cruise she gets about 7 or 8. 
Wish I still had my Schoalwater cat but tradeoffs for everything


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

Heres my very first baby, and I love it. She is getting new twins pretty soon. The pic in the water is from a long drive from league city to Florida! LOL It was worth it tho.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

Here's my 1974 Boston Whaler Bass Boat. She's prefect for the bay!


----------



## Boston Whaler (Apr 25, 2012)

*Great pictures!*

These are all such great pictures. Beautiful Whalers! You should share them with other Whaler owners on our Facebook page.

http://www.facebook.com/whalerownersclub/


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

Sorry to dredge up an old thread, but wanted to get in on the fun.

First photos are of my '61 Nauset. 51 years old and I am the second owner.

Second Whaler is my '85 Outrage 18. The I.D. plate indicates she was built the same month and year as my son was born.


----------



## Fish-n-Chips (Sep 28, 2011)

That Nauset is gorgeous. Just shows that those classic hulls are truly timeless. Makes me want to add a third Whaler to my armada...


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Beautiful 18 spuds post up some more pictures of it. That is the next one I'm going to get!!!!


----------



## vanjr (Apr 26, 2012)

Where do you fish 'em?


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

vanjr said:


> Where do you fish 'em?


Just about anywhere you want to, just use your head and watch the weather..


----------



## watkins8605 (Apr 21, 2012)

*My '96 Whaler Outrage 19*


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

whalerguy28 said:


> Beautiful 18 spuds post up some more pictures of it. That is the next one I'm going to get!!!!


The Outrage 18 is a fine, fine hull. Maybe the best all around hull ever made. Shallow draft but still deep enough V for a great ride through the chop. Light enough to trailer the entire Texas Coast.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

My new to me 2004 Montauk 170 that I just got last week.


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

rjc1982 said:


> My new to me 2004 Montauk 170 that I just got last week.
> 
> View attachment 500325


Sweet! I might see you zippin around West Bay sometime!

Tight Lines


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

*Here's a few of mine*

Here's a few of mine over the years.Oh, still have the 19 LO-PRO.


----------



## micklitz (Apr 1, 2011)

Side view of my Dads.


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

*Fishtopia!*

You guys need to get these beauties to Port Aransas the first weekend of August to join us for our Annual Fishtopia Boston Whaler Owner's Fishing Tournament. Celebrating family, fishing, friends, and freedom; it's a heck of a lot of fun. Details on the link below. PM me if you have any questions.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/bostonwhalerfishtopia

http://www.sailandski.com/Page.aspx/pageId/59712/eventId/150687/view/detail/Calendar.aspx


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

I practically grew up in an 18' Outrage.....very similar to the one in the OP.

Many great memories of my grandpa and I sitting on the flip seat in the back.....and praying to hear a reel sing.

I sure miss that old man....and would love to have that old boat back. We even went big time and rigged it with twin 60's.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

*Here's a shot I like to show people. They don't usually think it was taken in Texas.*

*Mansfield Pass:*


----------



## Classic73Montauk (May 2, 2010)

Here is mine sorry it's not in the water.....


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

Thats a nice lookin whaler!!

Tight Lines


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

My boat is a finished, complete. Boston Whaler, 1980 model, 15'3", boat bought without motor.
Mounted on boat is a 1990, 50hp Pro Yamie with all three carburetors just rebuilt with T&T. Brand new aluminum pedestal with seat behind the console. The fiberglass console is the heavy duty type, not the thin wall type mounted with stainless steel screws and GE 5200 cement. Floor redone with non slip coating. A 54 qt cooler sits in front of the console with about $9,000.00 worth of lures in it. Spare cushion for passenger to use on cooler. Front wood deck, has storage and on top of the storage has a pedestal seat. Behind me is the battery on port side, the 6 gal gas tank directly behind me and a 48 qt cooler beside me on the starboard side pushed all the way back. Has a windshield, color GPS and new fish finder on the console. Two new tires, 45lb troll motor with adjustable handle and Big Foot floor off and on switch. New plates and sticker. New spare tire bracket and new adjustable walk way on trailer. New trailer jack. Galvanized trailer with all new wiring. Two brand new batteries. Two smaller coolers beside me on portside for drinks, keys, billfold, etc.*.*Two new trailer light poles and lights, and two new side bunk boards for power loading. Two new tear drop navigation lights on the console. New anchor/white navigation light mounted on the motor. Has been used one time since March because of heart problems.
Pics are of when sitting on a used boat dealer.
All ready, just need to GO.
After pics below.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

My boat is a finished, complete. Boston Whaler, 1980 model, 15'3", boat bought without motor.
Mounted on boat is a 1990, 50hp Pro Yamie with all three carburetors just rebuilt with T&T. Brand new aluminum pedestal with seat behind the console. The fiberglass console is the heavy duty type, not the thin wall type mounted with stainless steel screws and GE 5200 cement. Floor redone with non slip coating. A 54 qt cooler sits in front of the console with about $9,000.00 worth of lures in it. Spare cushion for passenger to use on cooler. Front wood deck, has storage and on top of the storage has a pedestal seat. Behind me is the battery on port side, the 6 gal gas tank directly behind me and a 48 qt cooler beside me on the starboard side pushed all the way back. Has a windshield, color GPS and new fish finder on the console. Two new tires, 45lb troll motor with adjustable handle and Big Foot floor off and on switch. New plates and sticker. New spare tire bracket and new adjustable walk way on trailer. New trailer jack. Galvanized trailer with all new wiring. Two brand new batteries. Two smaller coolers beside me on portside for drinks, keys, billfold, etc.*.*Two new trailer light poles and lights, and two new side bunk boards for power loading. Two new tear drop navigation lights on the console. New anchor/white navigation light mounted on the motor. Has been used one time since March because of heart problems.
Pics are of when sitting on a used boat dealer.
All ready, just need to GO.
See before pics below.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

And now it's for sale. Have more medical problems, need to sale.


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

Thats a nice job you did! I hope for the best with the sale and especially the medical problems. Prayers Sent.

Tight Lines


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Boston Whaler price is $4,800.00


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

Thats an awesome boat for an even awesomer price! I wish I could snatch that up, but my hands are full with my whaler haha!

Tight Lines


----------



## barefootin (Aug 1, 2008)

I just picked up this 86 15-3 Sport CC from an estate sale. The fellow that owned it was about 30% through the restoration when he passed. I have plenty of mahogany for the dash and side rails; the hull needs some detailing and will need to add electronics as the boat was stripped.
This will be a nice skinny water craft by mid fall...


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice! How skinny do you think she'll run? Sweet boat!

Tight Lines


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

That's a jam up 15 barefoot, love that console set up!!!!


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Mines for sale !


----------



## barefootin (Aug 1, 2008)

Mini-x Fan said:


> Nice! How skinny do you think she'll run? Sweet boat!
> 
> Tight Lines


Thanks, A whole lot skinnier than my 25' Hydra Sports!
I splash her for the first time in the am.............


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

Sweet!! I started ticklin bottom with the motor on my 13 in a little bit more than a foot last weekend, I just gave it the gas and we glided over the shallow spot!!

Tight Lines


----------



## barefootin (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks guys; the remodel is 95% complete. New trailer, redid the hull to nearly original and filled a gajillion holes on the deck, some electronics added with a stereo to add. Replaced the starter and ign switch panel.
She is ready to cruise and chase Pompano. Looking for my next: Baytownboy, you still got that Whaler?


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

Skuff Daddy said:


> ahh cocodrie spent 4 months there on whiskey trinty and timbalier islands cleaning oil
> had a buddy of mine send his boat down. Got to fish every day some of the best action i've ever seen. limits of snaps and lemons in less than an hour........
> dang I need to get back there!!!!!!!!


I was down there also. I was the lead safety for water operations. I had a lot of fun down there.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

whalerguy28 said:


> Beautiful 18 spuds post up some more pictures of it. That is the next one I'm going to get!!!!


Oiled up her teak and scrubbed the fish scum off her this weekend.

Ready to go!


----------



## reelist (Jan 16, 2013)

*the new guy*

heres my old rode hard 76 17' montauk .


----------



## reelist (Jan 16, 2013)

*or is it ?*

take 2


----------



## Eron Smith (May 10, 2007)

*76 Outrage for sale 22'3*

Classic 76', runs strong, great shape. Needs trailer work.
150 Yamadog,jack plate,power pole,depth finder. rigged for Tarpon.


----------



## Eron Smith (May 10, 2007)

*Pictures of my 76 Whaler*

These are not the best, it was overcast and raining.


----------

